# Smok X Cube Ultra & TFV8



## Sick Boy (17/9/16)

Are there any online stores who have stock of Smok X Cube Ultra & TFV8 Cloud Beast. Both in black. I am also looking for 2 x 18650 batteries and a charger. If you also have extra coils that should be a bonus. I am also too king for a child building kit something like this maybe. Ideally I would like to get it all from the same store. So kid of like a kit.


----------



## Sick Boy (19/9/16)

Anyone? I am in the market to BUY!


----------



## Afrivape Wholesalers (19/9/16)

Sick Boy said:


> Anyone? I am in the market to BUY!


Hi ! We have the Smok X Cube Ultra & TFV8 Cloud Beast (last one left) both available in black, we have a two bay battery charger available as well as the samsung 25r batteries. We only have the Geekvape simple toolkit in stock. Click below to check our pricing:

Smok X Cube Ultra 220w TC Mod
Smok TFV8 Cloud Beast
Samsung INR 25R 18650 Battery
Two Bay Battery Charger
Geekvape Simple Tool Kit

Hope we can be of help!


----------

